# Embroidering on 100% Polyester Polos



## shartman (Dec 18, 2008)

Need a little help. A local business wants some 100% Poly Polos embroidered with a left chest logo. The problem that I am having is it puckers all around the image after it is washed and dried. It seems to me that the backing is shrinking making it pucker. We tried a heavy backing, a light backing and a super light backing. Also when the shirts is hopped it is not stretched. We thought that was the problem at first. Any ideas would be great. Thanks


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

well I would see if you can find a adheasive type of backing like what ganold sells called Filmoplast Backing. enmart also sells something along that line also. It supposedly will allow you to do I believe from what I read 100% poly shirts and you shouldn't have the puckering your talking about. If you have a supplier you deal with call them and see what they would recommend also


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I use 3 layers on no show


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Polyester embroidery thread is reputed to cause more puckering than does Rayon thread, because it is stretchier and the stitch tension cause it to pull inward. Perhaps switch to rayon if you are using Poly.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

It could be the digitizing.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Stretch fabrics need to be digitized a little different. If the digitizer does not get this info, they cannot give you the right file.

Shorter stitch length
Stitch direction in fill areas
Amount and type of underlay....

These are all very important considerations.
Send a snapshot of the result to your digitizer. Make sure they sew it out on the target fabric.


----------



## fubarsport (Sep 12, 2011)

Are you using washaway or wash soluble film on top of the polo?
We use it on all polyster knits without any problems


----------

